# My wife tells me im a true *******!!



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Well I must be going into my mid life crises. I want to buy a cab over engine truck and covert it to an everyday driver. I must be crazy. But I fig what the hey, there is no way to miss me going down the road in this thing. But I think theres so many possibilities. More then likely Id be taking some sort of p/u bed and fab it to the coe. What do you think am I nutz or what???


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Yep your crazy and I think your idea is awesome.  I say build the thing and then post pics for all of us to admire. Only thing is finding a parking spot at the small corner drug store might be a little difficult.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*big pickup truck*

Go to International trucks home page and look at what they are going to be producing. A 4700 series truck with 4 doors and a pick up bed. This rig has a dual turbo 466 ci diesel engine. You can pick what tranny you want. Also look at Ford they make the 550 with a bed too. There is a company out there who makes fiberglass beds for these large trucks.

Yup nothing like a pickup man!

Dave


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I was in a Freightliner lot the other day looking at there pickups. Not quite a cabover but close more like a van front end. 3/4 ton.

I also have a ISUZU NPR and it would make a neet pickup but I would much reather have a custom flatbed on it. They also make a 4 door cabover. both in a 1 ton unit.
And Ford is comming out with a 1 ton cabover in 2005 I beleave. I have a flyer on it someware.
So your thoughts are not out of line, tell your wife you have a mind that thinks ahead of the rest.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*your not that crazy*

if you check ebay there is one on there right now i think,,
also i have seen one a peterbuilt clasic with pickup bed out in kankakee il.
good luck..


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

********* think alike.....scary*

I was thinkin' the same thing. My Crossbreed has a GMC cab on a Dodge/Cummins chassis. I've been lookin' for an early Dodge cabover to put on it. I think it would make an awesome plow/wrecker package.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Robhollar said:


> Well I must be going into my mid life crises. I want to buy a cab over engine truck and covert it to an everyday driver. I must be crazy. But I fig what the hey, there is no way to miss me going down the road in this thing. But I think theres so many possibilities. More then likely Id be taking some sort of p/u bed and fab it to the coe. What do you think am I nutz or what???


YOU Crack Me UP!--last winter my wife of 40 yrs had heart surgury & asked Me? what? I would DO? if She didn*t make It?--heres my answer!-I*D fire UP the Ole 86 Marmon w/its 60 inch sleeper & GO Park at Wal-Mart & when the Rubbish got so BAD & had to be Cleaned UP? I*D drive to the Other Side of the Parking Lot until Wal-Mart Cleaned the Rubish UP & then GO back where I was!-- She Cracked UP! --well at least I told the TRUTH!--HELL I lived in a Pete cab over for yrs pretty Nice Really!--nice & Warm in Winter & don*t use all that much Fuel just Idleing!--& w/a 3 inch TV--CB radio--& my Dog for Company! a few Items from a Deli-& a few Beers things could be Far Worse!-I Like the IDEA!--Why NOT?--Ole JIM--P.S! the Wife keeps a close EYE on ME? when I get the Marmon Running?--I*M in the Process of Installing a 750 Holmes deluxe wrecker body on IT! My Sports CAR! HEY at 70 yrs OLD what the HELL?--We all gotta have a TOY! right!--& NO! your NOT NUTZ!--I like IT I like IT!--Ole JIM--


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

How ya doin ole jim:

If mine goes first that's what I'm goin to do also. Put my trailer up in the woods and kick back.


----------



## mrusk (Jan 18, 2004)

I drove by the local international dealer today and they had that super pickup truck out front in black. That thing was so fuggin badarse. It was awesome. It would be awesome to have all lettered up to drive around on estimates in!

Matt


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

Your project won't be complete without this.

http://bullsballs.com/truck/balls/here.html


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Not a cab-over, but this would be cool to make a pickup out of (with a late-model drivetrain, of course):

Click HERE and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

mrusk said:


> I drove by the local international dealer today and they had that super pickup truck out front in black. That thing was so fuggin badarse. It was awesome. It would be awesome to have all lettered up to drive around on estimates in!
> 
> Matt


`````````````````
What good is all that GVW when 
The bed is to small to get anything on it????


----------

